# Best silent 120mm Blue LED fan?



## meticadpa

The blue LED CoolerMaster R4 is a fairly good choice, but I'd probably go for the Tri-Cool.


----------



## Spritanium

Anyone else have any recommendations?


----------



## Zap

I'll second the Cooler Master. Just have to find one that is low RPM as they make several models. I think the lowest is around 1200RPM. I find the Cooler Master to be quieter than the Antec at roughly similar speeds. It may or may not differ enough to matter.


----------



## Raiden911

The R4 is pretty good too.

I have the ENERMAX Apollish UCAP12-BL, and I think its a good fan.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-007-_-Product


----------



## tweakboy

Get a Thermaltake 120mm , the one with the bracket so you can control speed from the back of pc, You can take it to like 800rpm or 1300rpm and you wont notice it added to your rig,, gl ,


----------



## Nick911

S-flex, noctua, typhoon, med/slow yates from petra


----------



## /Fail

Zalman ZM-F3.


----------



## Sa Seba

Gelid Wings


----------



## soloz2

blue LED Yate Loons, not quite as quiet as the regular slow versions, but run them between 7-9v and they'll be pretty much silent.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Are all of the fans mentioned in this thread built to be silent?


----------



## Chr0n1c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
I'm planning on an antec tricool, but if there are any quieter ones, I'd like to know.

Newegg only.

TriCools are junk IMO.

I have 4 of these, two 120's and two 80's, the 120's are both starting to make a rattling noise. Poor bearing design or something.

I've replaced the 80mm's a while back, didn't last even 6 months.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I bought one of these when xoxide was going out of business: http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-120mm-uvbled.html When i put it in my case replacing another 120mm i was so impressed on how quiet it was. Doesn't move a ton of air but it works.

edit: oh wait, newegg only? Sorry, no better suggestions.


----------



## Dead!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweakboy* 
Get a Thermaltake 120mm , the one with the bracket so you can control speed from the back of pc, You can take it to like 800rpm or 1300rpm and you wont notice it added to your rig,, gl ,

You can't control the speed of [most] LED fans very well.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

So what's the quietest 120mm fan that actually cools decently?


----------



## sLowEnd

Get this Nexus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835610007

It's a rebranded Yate Loon


----------



## Space Pope

I vote for the Gelid Wing

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-018-_-Product

Very silent, and the magnetic bearing doesn't produce a lot of motor whining


----------



## Vixtor

I suggest Antec Tri-cools, my pc is full em and they are quiet


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dead!* 
Are you facking daft? The only goal of coolermaster is to make a loud fan that chops your finger off it moves so fast.

Most fans that are rated at 69CFM are going be noticeable at full RPM; even then they just make a quiet hum of air passing through the fins. They're quiet/inaudible at lower RPMs.


----------



## jacobroufa

second @slowend's nexus tip. the 12sl were rated best by spcr and are used as their high water mark fan-to-beat. cant imagine the led version would be much louder.


----------



## letsgetiton

I just bought 2 of those R4-L2R-20CR-GP blue fans and they are quiet but they don't push any air. I don't have any way of checking them but they don't "feel" like they are. I'd guess 40cfm at best. I have them on a controller at full blast. No difference in CPU or case temps. The red ones are suppose to be 90cfm, the blue and green are suppose to be 70. I'd go with these Aerocool Xtreme Turbines. They didn't have any so I figured I'd try the Cooler Masters. They come in black and gold too, no lights. I haven't tried them but with 16 fins and the great reviews they sound good. But then again so did the CM.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...1173&CatId=494


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Get this Nexus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835610007

It's a rebranded Yate Loon

Only 37cfm. Not enough.
The Gelid Wing sounds the best but for a price. Gelid = $23 Aerocool = $15


----------



## Aznboy1993

have both the tri cool and r4. id prefer tri cool. looks better has the speed adjustments but a bit more expensive. r4 isnt bad though.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *letsgetiton* 
I just bought 2 of those R4-L2R-20CR-GP blue fans and they are quiet but they don't push any air.[/url]

Plug them directly into your power supply with the 3 pin to molex adapter. I have a Yate Loon with comparable CFM rating and they move about the same amount of air at full RPM.


----------



## Liability

Quote:


Originally Posted by *letsgetiton* 
Only 37cfm. Not enough.
The Gelid Wing sounds the best but for a price. Gelid = $23 Aerocool = $15

Would you like them better if they lied about their specs like every other company?


----------



## ShortySmalls

antec tricool on low setting is pretty silent


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
Plug them directly into your power supply with the 3 pin to molex adapter. I have a Yate Loon with comparable CFM rating and they move about the same amount of air at full RPM.

I'll try it that way because these things are so quiet running them @100% would be no problem. All I hear now are my CPU fans. I have 1 Thermaltake in my upper front spot and only use it if needed, it IS LOUD, even at 10-20% but does move a lot of air. I think it's rated at 38-93cfm @17-46dba, ha told you it was loud. My fan controller goes to 100%.

Ultra Fan Controller
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...59758&csid=_25

By thinking outside of the box, we've created a fan controller that not only runs the fans from 0% to 100% of their rated speed, but also can run a fan more silent than it's specification! The Ultra Fan Controller has four channels, each capable of outputting between 6.5V and 13V. The controller fits in any available external 3.5" bay and emits a subtle blue light from around each knob. The controller uses standard 3-pin fan headers and even includes 3-pin extensions so RPM's can be monitored by the motherboard and it's all backed by Ultra's unparalleled 3 year warranty.

Thermaltake Specifications

* Fan Dimension: 120x120x25 mm
* Rated Voltage: 12V
* Started Voltage: 6V
* Rated Current: 0.12~0.48A
* Power Input: 2.4~5.76W
* FAN Speed :
- 1300Â±20% RPM at 20Â°C
- 2800Â±10% RPM at 55Â°C
* Max. Air Flow: 38.6~93.7CFM
* Max. Air Pressure: 1.5~4.1mm-H2O
* Noise:
- 17dBA at 1300 RPM
- 46.5dBA at 2800 RPM
* Bearing Type: 1 Ball 1 Sleeve
* Life Expectation: 50,000 hrs
* Connector: 3 Pin
* Weight: 126g


----------



## Lefty67

I have an LED Yate Loon. Its silent and works.


----------



## Ragsters

I have like 8 tri cools in my case all on medium and would love it if I had something quieter.


----------



## letsgetiton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liability* 
Would you like them better if they lied about their specs like every other company?









I know what you mean. I just found out "again" today. But I figured for $8 X2 what the hell I'll give them a try. @90cfm even with them lying I hoped they'd be 70-80cfm, but no, I don't think they're near 40. Only the red one is "suppose" to be 90cfm, the blue and green ones are only 70 for some reason. Can't see them using 2 different motors on the same style fan. I think they just want to move some more red ones.








The biggest lie that I can't see them getting away with is the "claim" that these GPUs can use all 16 lanes when they know if we get 8 we're lucky.


----------



## Thedark1337

I have an R4 and can say that using the 3 pin to 4 pin molex will increase the air it moves. Idk why, but i think it might be the mobo







I tried to use 3 pin only, power is limited but when attached to molex it increased power to the fan


----------



## PhotonFanatic

After reading all the suggestions here, It seems to me like this one that another member recommended:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-018-_-Product

Would be the best due to the "floating magnet design" or whatever they call it. Seems that there is no actual bearings to make any noise. If I had to guess, this is the quietest LED fan on the market. Course I'm a bit of a noob to quiet cooling, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Thedark1337

Thats a pretty good fan







i love how the price lowers if you buy in bulk







8 of those fans for 20.99

Damn 1 fan for 22.99? Expensive!


----------



## Rebellion88

Xilence is all I use for fans not to costly and are by far the best. They sell them here in the UK, i'll imagine you can get them over there too.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweakboy* 
Get a Thermaltake 120mm , the one with the bracket so you can control speed from the back of pc, You can take it to like 800rpm or 1300rpm and you wont notice it added to your rig,, gl ,

i have two of these on my megahalem. BIG FAIL. loudest fan i ever had. even on the lowest setting i can hear the annoying whine.


----------



## Thedark1337

Thernaltake cooling = thermalFAIL


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Thernaltake cooling = thermalFAIL

ThermalFake


----------



## Thedark1337

ThermalCook?


----------



## PC Gamer

Thermaltake=Thermalkeep?









That's my best shot. I never liked Thermaltake that much.


----------



## Dead!

Thermaltake=win=you are whiny haters.


----------



## Thedark1337

No we aren't.,.,., Thermalfail hasn't made a lot of good things in the past, making them the hated company


----------



## Spritanium

Guys, guys. Stop fighting. There's no need to be hating on Thermaltake.

We should be hating on Apevia instead.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Yeah but they really should be called Thermailfail. I think we all know that. The whole reason I am posting in this thread is because of the 120mm Thermailcrap fan I have right now on my TRUE. It's so freaking loud...


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic* 
Yeah but they really should be called Thermailfail. I think we all know that. The whole reason I am posting in this thread is because of the 120mm Thermailcrap fan I have right now on my TRUE. It's so freaking loud...

Just because YOU don't like ONE of their products doesn't mean that they're a failure as a company. Seriously, get over yourself.


----------



## Bennylava

Get over himself? Looked like he was merely voicing an opinion, not being egotistical in some way. And yeah, they are a failure as a company. Have you not noticed that over the years, every time they release something, someone else releases a better version of it, for cheaper? Where have you been? Just type "thermalfail" into the search box and see all the people who agree...


----------



## LunchboxDDS

I gave up on silence when my first GTX260 fired up for the first time.


----------



## letsgetiton

Well I bought a couple Areocools online (local stores discontinued them) and it says right on the box 32db @1800rpm. The 18db is listed as ambient noise. What a sham. Anyway, yes they're a little loud at 100% but very quiet at 50%, I'd say 14-18db. And oh yeah they move some air, I'd say the advertised 89cfm @1800rpm is right. I have 2 Areocools running at 1/2 speed (just the hum of the fans) and 2 Cooler Masters running at full speed (I'd guess 40cfm) and my temps are 24, 20 and 25c on three of my cores, the unlocked core doesn't register on X3 720 BE. And overall I hear my 2 CPU fans more then all the case fans. Very quiet.


----------



## Thedark1337

to whomever repped me, yes you can use that as your quote


----------



## Bennylava

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
to whomever repped me, yes you can use that as your quote









It was me! lol. For some reason that quote just struck me as hilarious. Like the typical kid user haha. Was that a serious quote or was it just that guy trying to be funny?


----------



## Thedark1337

IIRC that is a pun on a way older quote, but i dont remember what the original quote was


----------



## fenwaypark04

yates are good, high speed yates are still pretty quiet and drops ur case temps dramatically, but low speed leds are really quiet


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

This fan is unreal, so quiet and keeps my drives below 30 on load.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Someone needs to do a test to find the quietest, low volume fan and the quietest high volume fan. Of each size. And then the LED versions of both. Then when a new fan comes out, it gets tested and added to the chart where ever it belongs. Be a *giant* help to all us air coolers.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Fail* 
Zalman ZM-F3.

This. Best fans to use for quiet setups with the 9 volt adapter.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan* 
This fan is unreal, so quiet and keeps my drives below 30 on load.

D12SL-12, is it a rebranded Yate Loon or something?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
D12SL-12, is it a rebranded Yate Loon or something?

Yep, Nexus Real Silents are rebranded Yates.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

So which one is the *most* silent? The most silent of *them all*. "Them all" being all of the 120mm LED fans.


----------



## ehume

You may say the Nexus Real Silent is a rebranded Yates, but my 1000 RPM Real Silent is quieter than my Petra Tech low-speed Yates. No clicking, for one thing. It may carry the same number, and it may have the same blades, but it is not the same fan. The Nexus is what I plug in when I want something quiet to be a power draw on my PSU while I am testing other fans.

Personally, for quiet I prefer a Gentle Typhoon on a fan controller. But if you need a blue LED, you may have to accept a compromise or two.


----------



## XGamer561

corsair af (air flow) silent series ... and the performance series are also very quiet ....... if ur trying to use them for a heat sink or radiator i recommend the corsair sp (static pressure) they have the options as well as the af for silent and peformance series and their quiet and do the job ........ im running a intel 17 2500k and my temps are in 18-23 degrees Celsius if i turn them down i get 20 - 35 degrees Celsius i highly recommend them but their not led so u might want to install some leds in them


----------



## thepoopscooper

whats with the bump?


----------



## Roebuck

currently have a batch of 3 Tricools, 2 cooler master basic fan, and one Corsair that came with my CPU radiator.

I want to move to an all Blue LED fan. should i put a 200MM on the front and top?

140 or 120 on the side?'

Bene looking at teh cooler master sickle and jetflo.


----------

